# matrix cannot be inverted



## Schaaaf (8. Sep 2010)

Hallo,
ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung :

*java.lang.ArithmeticException: This matrix cannot be inverted*

Das heißt ja, dass die Matrix nicht invertiert werden kann. Wie kann ich den Fehler vermeiden? Woran liegt das?


----------



## XHelp (8. Sep 2010)

Nicht jede Matrix ist invertierbar. Wenn du den Fehler also vermeiden willst, dann musst du wohl eine andere Matrix nehmen oder das Invertieren weglassen


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2010)

ist es ein Programm

```
class ..
main {
  System.out.println("java.lang.ArithmeticException: This matrix cannot be inverted");
}
```
dann kann man wohl nicht viel machen..

ansonsten wären mehr Informationen hilfreich, was ist eine Matrix?, 
welche halbwegs in der Welt bekannten Klassen sind beteiligt?

welche Werte sind in deiner Matrix, Testprogramm posten


----------



## Schaaaf (8. Sep 2010)

Also, das Problem tritt auf, wenn die Matrix zu groß wird... Gibt es denn da eine Größenbeschränkung oder so?


----------



## XHelp (8. Sep 2010)

Größenbeschränkung wobei? Es gibt keine 
	
	
	
	





```
java.util.Matrix
```
 Klasse. Außerdem was meinst du mit "zu groß"?
P.S. Ich denke aber immer noch, dass der Fehler "Diese Matrix ist nicht invertierbar" auftritt, wenn diese Matrix nicht invertierbar ist.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2010)

"This matrix cannot be inverted" bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass die Matrix nicht invertierbar ist


----------



## XHelp (8. Sep 2010)

Dann liege ich wohl falsch. Es schien für mich die nahliegendste Erklärung zu sein :bahnhof:


----------



## SlaterB (8. Sep 2010)

die besten google-Links dieser noch immer unbekannten Fehlermeldung zu unbekannten Klassen unbekannten Ursprungs führt zu
Koders Code Search: Matrix4f.java - Java
Zeile 1070, da siehts nach Determinante aus


----------



## Schaaaf (9. Sep 2010)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt in folgender Zeile:

```
Vector3f Coord = DisplaySystem.getDisplaySystem().getWorldCoordinates(Vec, 0f);
```


----------



## Marco13 (9. Sep 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Dann liege ich wohl falsch. Es schien für mich die nahliegendste Erklärung zu sein :bahnhof:



Das "  " sollte auf einen Hauch von Sarksmus hinweisen. Nur weil irgendein Programm sagt, dass es das nicht kann, ist das ja keine absolute, fundierte Aussage über die mathematischen Eigenschaften der Matrix. Ja, war vielleicht zu subtil 

Soo. Hat jemand Lust, nach "DisplaySystem" zu googlen? Ich nicht.


----------

